# Microsoft will kritische Lücken im Internet Explorer und Exchange Server schließen



## Newsfeed (6 Februar 2009)

Microsoft will am kommenden Patchday vier Sicherheits-Updates verteilen. Neben den Lücken im IE und dem Exchange Server sollen Schwachstellen im SQL Server und Visio behoben werden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

